# Decatur AL area



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

I'm in the Decatur/Huntsville AL area. Anyone know of a group close by? If not, would anyone be interested in starting one with me? I am a 26 year old guy. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------

